# alluminum boat repair



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

hi. I just recently got a 14 foot aluminum boat.. each time i take it out, it seems to take on more and more water.. It doesnt so much bother me, because the auto bail on my motor takes it righ out, but it bothers certain passengers in the boat....

So what I am looking for is advice on how to find/ stop the leak(s). It never seems to leak from anywhere in front of the middle seat, so I am thinking that it could be under there, or possibly just leaking rivet seams?

Any help would be much apprciated!


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Untill you find where it is leaking from, not much help can we give you.

Rivited seams can be reset with a hammer and a body "Dolly" (small hand held anvil of sorts) basically a backing anvil for the rivit so that is is hammered from both sides at once flattening it and making the seam tighter.

The other option is to use an aluminum epoxy to fix the seam. There are several out there, I have used the one that comes in a stick that you break off a piece and knead until mixed then apply to the area. You will have to rough up the area with some 80 grit to make it stick, but I have had very good luck with patches I have made with this stuff.

Tell us about this "autobail on your motor" I don't know what you mean, but am very interested.


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

The "Auto bail" is a feature on my 12 horse Elgin motor.It has a pick up for water that you set in the bottom of your boat.... anytime the engine is running is sucks any water near the pick up, and spits it out the back of the motor.

as far as my leak goes, I would say I am 90% sure that it is coming from the seams. on the other hand, it could be coming in through a small hole under the middle seat?


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I would advise not to use any types of epoxys, silicons some do work and you might get lucky. but if it doesnt work then you can't weld it becouse of how it impregnates the metal and you wont beable to weld on it. (learned that the hard way) good advise on the hammer and dolly. if you do find a crack then I sugesst having it welded... thats the best fix.


----------



## Madman54 (May 16, 2009)

stuckduck said:


> I would advise not to use any types of epoxys, silicons some do work and you might get lucky. but if it doesnt work then you can't weld it becouse of how it impregnates the metal and you wont beable to weld on it. (learned that the hard way) good advise on the hammer and dolly. if you do find a crack then I sugesst having it welded... thats the best fix.


Thanks for the tip! any advice on how to locate leaks/cracks? I know looking for them seems obvious..
I was thinking about stick the garden hose Inside the boat, then scanning around the outside for water marks...


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Check the most obvious areas first--holes in the transom below the waterline drilled for electonics, pitot tubes, etc. Remove, clean, and seal with silicone.

If you suspect it's coming through one of the rivets, you can hammer any suspect rivets tight, or drill them out and re-rivet, putting silicone on the rivet beforehand.

Then if it's still leaking, add water to the inside of the boat. Be careful as you don't want to ruin the boat or trailer by adding too much weight. But this will you find the leaking rivets.

Good luck.


----------

